# Friday the 13th



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok so friday the 13th is coming up here in may, was thinking about having a small get together were we have a marathon of the movies...but does anyone have any ideas on food?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Let me give it some though. But you must have Crystal Lake Punch and maybe some S'mores or hot dogs over a campfire in honor of the "camp" portion of the movie Friday the 13th if you watch that one. Pea Soup in honor of The Exorcist. 

To help my brainstorming, do you have any idea of the movies you'll watch?


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

make a "quiz" sheet asking questions about certain scenes in different Friday the 13th movies..... the prize could be a machete prop, like the one used in the 1st one when his mom gets her head chopped off on the beach

game....
get a collection of various clothing that matches the main characters or memorable characters in the movies and place them in a big pile on the floor.
on paper have a few main character or memerable characters names written and place it in a bucket and have groups of maybe 2 or 3 people . one person from the group picks a name from bucket . 
the others in the same group have to dig through the pile and figure out the outfit for that character... 
set a timer...say maybe 5 minutes??? and they have to actually dress the elected person in the outfit of the character they picked from bucket

characters......
Jason (of coarse)
his mom (famous white turtle neck sweater) and have a blond wig
the town nut (flannel shirt and hat)
the cop
camp leader w/glasses
etc.

decorations....
a decomposed head of Jasons mom and the candles set up like the memorial he set up in the movie
a bloody machete'
Jason mask
the theme music playing in the background
dim lighting
a lifesized Jason made from already made zombie if you have one..hockey mask and coveralls
have a Monopoly game set up at a table..... they played strip monopoly in the movie lol
hang a dead person on the back of a door, have it opened and make an excuse to have someone to shut the door for you so they can find the body

menu...
hambergers (there 1st meal in 1st movie when the killing started at the camp)

watch the movies ahead of time to get better ideas or additional ideas if you happen to like any of mine i listed


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

hmmm or maybe you meant "a friday the 13th party" and not the movie of said name? lol

here is a link i found.....
http://www.ehow.com/how_4693462_throw-friday-th-party.html


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You need some grocery items like chocolate covered doughnuts and grapes like the shop keeper at the beginning of Friday the 13th part 3. You can have a game with guessing jason's greatest kills. The official Friday the 13th web site has a kill list. Who ever can match the cherecter to the way they were killed. Those who guess the most can get a prize..... mabey gummy worms or something like that. If it where at my house I would put a hockey mask in my fish tank and setup the head shrine like mentioned earlier by hollowscreamer. watch some of the movies to get ideas. The first 3 movies, Freddy vs. Jason and the newest reworking are the best. s'mors, hotdogs, hamburgers, pizza, chips, camping / picknick type food fits the best.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow i love all ur ideas, especially about giving everyone a quiz, i will definatly do that hollowscreamer and the clothing game sounds really fun!=) And yes we will be watching all the friday the 13th movies with jason lol....i like the idea of a crystal lake punch gigglefairy, i will have to brainstorm some sort of recipe for it! i did come acrossed a web sight that had a bunch of friday the 13th (the movie) decoration including a lil 14 inch jason that i plan on decorating the whole house in=) 
Thank u for the ideas, if u have anymore let me know


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Try making a green punch and adding just a tiny amount of red food coloring to make the punch a greenish brown to make it look like lake water and call it Crystal lake punch. There are lots of examples of punch recipes in the party idea section. make a green one and add the brown. Also, make props that look like a fishing spear gun, machetti, and knives from styrofoam to create realistic props to set around your party.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

kool!! im glad you liked some of the ideas ...i'll keep trying to think of more lol

btw i also love the friday the 13th movies! 1 was the best i think... just my opinion

do ya live by the woods? if so make signs with arrows pointing into the woods saying "camp crystal lake " lol


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great idea savagehaunter!
I actaully live in the boondocks hollowscreamer lol and i have woods in front of the house going along our driveway and as a bonus we have a pond in our backyard so that is a really good idea!
Truthfully the only one i have seen in Jason takes manhattan...another reason i really want to have a friday the 13th party lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

omg its perfect then.... do ya have a canoe? place it in the middle of the pond with a body in it! YOU REALLY HAVE TO SEE THE VERY 1ST MOVIE ..its awesome !!!!! at the end of the 1st movie all is over with and the sun is comming up and the only survivor is floating safely in the canoe in the middle of the lake........ dun dun dun dunnnnnnn.... watch it to see what happens, maybe it will be your favorite one too lol

after watching 1st movie the monopoly game will make more sense to have set up as a decoration!!!! just an idea is all.......


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought a tin sign that Says "Camp Crystal Lake Canoe Rentals" on it. You can get one off of All Posters.com like I did or you can make your own. There are lots of ideas for decorations like old life jackets, a hicking stick, lantures, and general summer camp type things. I love the ideas that have been popping up. I love the first three Friday the 13ths. #1 is by far the best. As I said before the Freddy vs Jason was a laugh a minute and the reboot maid a couple years ago are real good. it is also a good idea to get an audio recording of crickets, frogs and night noises to play as guests come. Also I think it would be fun to get someone not at the party to apear at the end of the movie in a jason outfit at the back porch or window. This gag would require the right sound effect, lighting and timing.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@savaghaunter... great ideas also! im glad you agree about the 1st movie beeing among the best ones made. love the crickets and other nature sounds of camping and LOVE the idea of the Jason masked guest in the end!!! could also be an invited guest who SLIPS out for a lil bit without being noticed to cleverly get disguised and randomly show up at a window and tilt his head as he does in the movie.

ok im jealous i didnt think of this party theme...and doing it on "Friday the 13th" is ingenious...(did i spell that right? )


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow im so glad i joined this sight! I love those ideas..haha and i know the perfect person to slip away and scare the crap out of everyone!
i will have to let u all know after i watch them the results of my fav one lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

im somewhat of a newbie on the site too and real glad i joined as well! there are alot of really cool peeps on here im getting to know and love to share ideas.

these are "classic" horror movies... i hope you enjoy them!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

hollowscreamer is so right. The Friday the 13th is a classic. The first one is the best. I am jellouse I wont be able to see the look on the guest's faces when Jason scares them. This is a wonderful site. Lots of ideas and most of the people are real generouse in giving ideas, feedback, sugestions, and friendship. I can't wait to hear about your party!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> Let me give it some though. But you must have Crystal Lake Punch and maybe some S'mores or hot dogs over a campfire in honor of the "camp" portion of the movie Friday the 13th if you watch that one. Pea Soup in honor of The Exorcist.
> 
> To help my brainstorming, do you have any idea of the movies you'll watch?


 
that would be been my idea of party with this theme too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey! are you having this outside? that would be bonus to do so. but yeah, it does depend on the weather...


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

that definatly would b pretty cool to have it outside..with like a fire going and everything...the only problem would is how to watch the movies outside?
And with Michigan weather u can never tell it could get chilly at night even with a fire going=/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

stephy12 said:


> that definatly would b pretty cool to have it outside..with like a fire going and everything...the only problem would is how to watch the movies outside?
> And with Michigan weather u can never tell it could get chilly at night even with a fire going=/


 
I always thought it was fun to watch TV outside. perhaps that could be done if you have a BIIIGGG flat screen to bring outside with the campfire going. That would be just dreamy.... I miss having a Drive-In to go to in the summer.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am 18, never been to a drive in, but my mom use to tell me about them all the time....I wish they would bring them back as well!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Drive-ins were fun. I remember going in the summer with my parents when I was much younger. I was born in Michigan and still have relitives there so I know what you say about cold nights Stephy12. Get a Red Wings Hockey mask. That is the kind Jason wears in the movies. This is a good thread. As I think of more ideas I'll let you know.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

What part of Michigan r u from Savagehaunter?
there is this one mask that looks just like jasons at party city online along with a cool jersy i want to get to wear that day lol
and kk cant wait to hear them!=)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I was born in ST. Joe, my Uncles are in Hoton Lake, Lansing, and Clare.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Now I am in Washington state. I Like the idea of a Friday the 13th party. I am going to watch the first movie tonight for the fun of it.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Stephy....did you have a chance to watch the 1st Friday the 13th yet?


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

not yet, i still have to buy it...i started looking for it today at the stores but couldnt find it


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

look on craigs list or ....ummmmmm.... shoot!!! i cant remember the name of the site ive bought vid. games from.. its like craigs list tho lol...... 

help me out people LOL where am i thinking of?????????? grrrrrr when i think of it i'll let ya know Stephy lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

AMAZON!!!!! thats it ...its Amazon lol........ they have just about everything as far as older movies and games etc. cheap prices and even the used games i bought worked great!!!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

kk i will have to check there...or one place i thought might have them is a store called disc trader that has alot of used but in condition movies lol


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

decorations....
a decomposed head of Jasons mom and the candles set up like the memorial he set up in the movie
Here is my Mrs Voorhees severed head we used for our Friday the 13 th scene


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

you can also look online for fake newspaper clippings. Here is the one I used


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

There are also a Camp Crystal Lake sign prop you can buy as well. Cheap from buycostumes. Here is ours


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

If you have a jason prop fron gemmy you can convert him to the Part 3 Jason like we did.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

omg those pics are awsome! where did u get Mrs Voorhees head at lol?
And thanx!=)


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

stephy12 said:


> omg those pics are awsome! where did u get Mrs Voorhees head at lol?
> And thanx!=)


Thanks I got the head from Paul at Darksidestudios. He is a mask maker. Awesome guy.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

those are very KOOOOL! its great to have pics to go with what we have already thought of ... much better to have visuals, especialy when Stephy hasnt seen some of the movies yet..... thans for posting them!!

I LOOOOVE the fake newspaper articles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have them in a scrapbook in front of the memorial head thingy and a few scattered around the house too.

on the eats n treats thread there are kool cupcakes with butcher knives stabbed into them that will be great with this party theme Stephy


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

There is also for sale Crystal lake room rolls. Here they are behind our Jason before we converted him to part 3. Halloween 2010


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

here are a few more pics


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

hollowscreamer said:


> those are very KOOOOL! its great to have pics to go with what we have already thought of ... much better to have visuals, especialy when Stephy hasnt seen some of the movies yet..... thans for posting them!!
> 
> I LOOOOVE the fake newspaper articles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Her







e is another fake pic I found. Its Jason as a child cica 1953.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope this helps you out. We are big fans of Friday the 13th You can go to Amazon and buy the movies for a really great price. Thats what we did. You can make your own decapitated bodies and have them in different sections of the house. Maybe a shower or under the table. Bloody foot prints or hands in certain sections of the home. Maybe have the music from the movie playing in the background during the party. There are all kinds of possibilities! Good luck!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank u so much Great pumpkin, these pics really do help with ideas!
Im still trying to find a newspaper clipping tho....
And hallowscreamer i love the cupcake idea, i will have to get with giggle fairy and get the recipe!=)


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah i'm sorry that I can't remember where I found them on line last year. I had them in my favorites but my laptop died and we just got our new one,. If I find anything I'll let you knw! or if you would like I can photo copy the 2 that i have and mail them to you. Its up tp you


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

That would b so cool, i would really appreciate that!!
U rock Great pumpkin!!=)


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol! Im just playing it forward! Members here have helped me out in so many ways with fixing broken props (our Jason in fact) and giving advice with Grim Grinning Ghosts,and where to get our boogedy skeleton so I thought helping another member out would be awesome!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I found the articles! I had sent them to my husband at the time to print them out because our printer had died. So I went into my sent mail and they were still there! Here are the links. Im putting them here in case anyone else wants them too!http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6veY_UGEeTg/SalAaPYPknI/AAAAAAAAARQ/zcoZwFGNqrg/s1600/JasonCar+copy.png 

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q309/CrashCunningham/CrystalLakeCafe/Clippingcopy.png 


Enjoy


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx great pumpkin!!!=)


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Your very welcome! Enjoy your party


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Crazy Ralph Head Prop we will be using for this Halloween


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. The HF has come threw again and there is a wealth of information. All these ideas can be used for a wonderful Friday the 13th party. Stephy, I think you are getting some wonderful ideas and I hope your party is a big success.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx savagehaunter, me 2 i cant wait, after the party i will definatly let u all know how it went!=)

If ya'll have anymore ideas let me know!=)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Please post pictures of your party when you finally have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

kk i will lol.....ok does anyone know where i can get a reasonable priced friday the 13th punch bowl??


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

try Craigs List and EBay to start.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did and came up with nothing....I found one and even a jason VS freddy platter for really cheap at this one sight....but the shipping was expensive...that popped my happy bubble!=(


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to be in San Francisco on Friday the 13th and I'm thinking I'll do a ghost tour. I'm SOOOO excited. I'm happy others on the forum are looking forward to our mid way to Halloween holiday (5/13/11)


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

o wow, that sounds really fun, u will have to let us now how that goes!=)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal Lake Water

1/2 oz. Blue Curacao
1/2 oz. Peach Schnapps
Splash of Orange and Pineapple Juice

Shake over ice and strain into a cocktail glass.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I know time is running out and it may be too late for this, but . . . Here's your punch bowl. There are only 8 left in stock. SpookShop has them and you can purchase it via Amazon.

Amazon.com: Halloween Party Decor Jason Halloween Bowl: Home & Garden


There is also a "Welcome to Camp Crystal Lake" sign also from SpookShop. Only 5 of those left.

Amazon.com: Camp Crystal Lake Sign: Toys & Games


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

ok so it didnt turn out the way i planned...i decorated, cooked and only a few people showed up and only stayed for an hour and didnt even pay attention to the movie!=(....whats sad is they all were my family members that i invited! but on the bright side it started to thunder storm during the movie..talk about some good luck lol!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

o and thanx giggle fairy, amazon is the best, got my bowl and a few other goodies before today!=)


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh I'm SO glad to hear the items came in just in time. I have insomnia, so on my "sleepless nights" I'm always trolling the net. It was one of those nights I came across your post looking for the punchbowl and decided to see what I could do to help.

It's a shame that the party didn't go how you'd hoped. Don't give up though! Usually the parties get better and better with each subsequent one. Trust me, if I was your neighbor I would have loved to have come! Monday is my birthday and I was so hoping to have a combo Fri 13th/b-day party this year, but since I shattered my leg all of that went out the window. Oh well - there's always NEXT Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a great Friday the 13th. Best one ever.

The morning of Derek Mears tweeted that he'd give a customized, personal "kill" to anybody who retweeted him. Jason Voorhees stabbed me in the eye with a crowbar and killed me on Friday the 13th!

I told EVERYBODY. So cool.

Got to sleep in, then woke up and went out to get some groceries, and got some supplies for s'mores(classic campfire food)!

Had dinner(McDonalds, always good), came home, made my s'mores and watched the "His Name Was Jason" documentary.

Best Friday the 13th ever.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

i'm sorry Stephy your party didn't go as you planned It does happen believe me it does. Well look on the brighter side of the lake you at least have some cool Friday the 13 th props and decor and now just use them for Halloween or a future Friday the 13th with friends this time


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

stephy12 said:


> ok so it didnt turn out the way i planned...i decorated, cooked and only a few people showed up and only stayed for an hour and didnt even pay attention to the movie!=(....whats sad is they all were my family members that i invited! but on the bright side it started to thunder storm during the movie..talk about some good luck lol!



Oh to bad it wasn't the party you wanted.
To bad some of us don't live closer together we would rock a get together lol.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Amen girl! Amen!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

well thanx again giggle fairy, i wont give up tho i definatly try again next year, and i am sorry to hear that, if i lived closer i would throw u a friday the 13th birthday bash!=)
I am glad to hear that TrickRTreater, mine was still good, got to finally watch the movies!
Yup yup Great pumpkin i will definatly b reusing the decorations for halloween!
That would have been awsome halloween71!=)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry it did not go as planned. I have had that happen more than once.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

its ok savagehaunter, like everyone is saying i always have next year, and now i have some nifty decorations for halloween this year!=)


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

The next Friday the 13th is in January of 2012. The one after that is April 2012....... Both don't really work for what I wanna do...but I thought I'd give my input for anyone who'd like to use this idea. April is much warmer especially around here in Florida.

I was thinking about having a Club Dread party for Friday the 13th. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331953/

Kinda a combo of an island party mixed with some blood n gore for fun lol. By then I might have a place around the beach so this would work out great....if my birthday wasn't the next Friday...and well we kinda have big traditions on April 20th...that I can't say out loud lmao.

I was thinking of using like Haunted Tiki decorations and stuff like that...I haven't worked out all the details yet, it was just a thought that popped into my head as I was watching the movie again on comedy central the other day.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

If nothing else, you made some new friends on the forum and got some nifty ideas that you cazn try in the future.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Exactly!!=)


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted yet, but here's somebody who fleshed out the Camp Blood Card Game from Part 6

http://crystallakeafterdark.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=talk&action=display&thread=11204&page=1


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow that would have been really cool to play, next year i will get everyone to play that for sure!=)


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

I found the following recipes for a cool punch:
Black Halloween Punch
Ingredients

1 (.13 ounce) envelope unsweetened grape soft drink mix
1 (.13 ounce) envelope unsweetened orange soft drink mix
2 cups white sugar
3 quarts cold water
1 liter ginger ale

Directions

To make a frozen hand, wash a disposable glove, fill with water, seal with a rubber band and freeze until hard.
Stir together grape soft drink mix, orange soft drink mix, sugar and water until solids are dissolved. Combine with chilled ginger ale just before serving. Dip the frozen hand briefly in warm water, then peel off the glove. Float the prepared hand in the punch bowl for a ghastly effect.

Bleeding Hearts Punch:
INGREDIENTS:

4 cups strawberries, rinsed and drained
2 cans (12 oz. size) frozen cranberry juice cocktail concentrate, thawed
1 bottle (67.6 oz. size) sparkling water, chilled
Turn this recipe into a puzzle! [click]


PREPARATION:

Cut a V shape under stem of each strawberry and discard. Cut berries in half lengthwise across the V to form a heart.

Lay berries in a single layer on baking sheets. Freeze until solid, at least 1 hour; flex pan to release frozen fruit.

In a 4 1/2-quart or larger bowl, mix cranberry juice cocktail concentrate with sparkling water. Add frozen berries.


----------

